# Happy New Year



## Ripcord22A (Jan 1, 2017)

Breathern! Its 2017! I hope that this year brings more joy and light to you and yours than did 2016 did!  Heres to making your life great!

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## RayverInColorado (Jan 1, 2017)

Amen


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## flameburns623 (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy New Year!


----------



## coachn (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Bloke (Jan 3, 2017)

Hey, by now you must have worked our Australians can be a bit slow.. Happy New Year !


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 6, 2017)

Hope everyone is having a great New Year. Celebrated a birthday the day after.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 6, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Hope everyone is having a great New Year. Celebrated a birthday the day after.



Happy Birthday Bro !!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 7, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Happy Birthday Bro !!


Thank you Brother!


----------

